# Prop-Anode Interference



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

I received my new Baumann prop to replace the Powertech I had, but the new prop hits the engine prop anode. I’m debating whether to cut the whole fin off versus grinding the fin to fit.

Anybody have experience with this?


----------



## attitudeindicator (Sep 8, 2020)

I ground mine, wasn’t difficult


----------



## Surffshr (Dec 28, 2017)

I’ve seen the fin cut off with no ill effect.


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Looks like a nice prop! I've cut (and ground) the fin off flush on my last two skiffs with no negative effects. Better performance actually.


----------



## Silent Drifter (Apr 29, 2021)

Dont they sell a anode without the fin ? Thought i had seen some in past ....

Rudder button ? If you can find one the correct size ,you could save that one incase you go back or to a different prop that excepts it

Or you could say to heck with it and cut the fin off that one ....😁


----------



## Rich11111 (Jun 6, 2018)

I've already cut the fin off my anode. Save yourself the job and send me the prop.🙊


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

If you're jacked up enough, none of that tab is going to be in the water anyway, cut it off.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

This is normal for these custom hole shot and shallow water performance props. I install custom Foreman and Baumann props on just about every skiff that comes through my shop and I cut the fin off just about every one. With hydraulic steering you can’t tell if the fin is missing and as stated, if you run the lower unit up very much at all or have a jack plate the fin is barely in the water if at all once on plane.


----------



## Lucky (Mar 28, 2016)

MariettaMike said:


> I received my new Baumann prop to replace the Powertech I had, but the new prop hits the engine prop anode. I’m debating whether to cut the whole fin off versus grinding the fin to fit.
> 
> Anybody have experience with this?
> 
> ...


Common problem with big three blade cupped props, at least for me. I ground mine down, it took maybe five minutes, preferring to leave more zinc to protect the motor. I agree with hydraulic steering you probably can't tell a difference if you just got rid of it.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Lucky said:


> Common problem with big three blade cupped props, at least for me. I ground mine down, it took maybe five minutes, preferring to leave more zinc to protect the motor. I agree with hydraulic steering you probably can't tell a difference if you just got rid of it.


I’ve done this too but can only imagine one stray oyster shell between the prop and anode will cause some damage to the high dollar prop and or prop shaft. Most of the time you notch the fin and there’s still only 1/4-5/16” clearance between the two before the fin is compromised if you notch it more. It’s never happened but I have this problem with predicting and preventing scenarios before they happen. Probably from working on high pressure oil and gas production equipment and preserving life and expensive mistakes. I’d rather just cut the fin off, never had any issues with too little zinc left.


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

So I bought a new fin anode from Eric at Citrus Marine and he cut, polished, and installed it for $19. Can’t beat that.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MariettaMike said:


> So I bought a new fin anode from Eric at Citrus Marine and he cut, polished, and installed it for $19. Can’t beat that.


If it’s doing it’s job it won’t look polished for long.


----------



## Inshore_Inc. (Sep 16, 2014)

MariettaMike said:


> So I bought a new fin anode from Eric at Citrus Marine and he cut, polished, and installed it for $19. Can’t beat that.


Cant beat Eric at Citrus. Good dude!


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

I have the same prop and same motor and no clearance issues. Is that thrust washer or whatever the technical term is on correctly? Btw, that black plastic stopper (#3) would not fit on my setup.


----------

